

Funny IE7 bug: Can't set cooke if domain uppercase and odd number of chars. - axod
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932044

======
fuzzmeister
How the hell...

------
axod
The only thing I can think is maybe they are processing characters 2 at a
time, and messing up on the end case if there's an odd number of characters.
Not sure how the uppercase comes into it though, pretty obscure.

~~~
etal
Some demented version of .toLower() done in C, maybe? Apparently the bug first
appeared in WinXP and IE6, so they could have been working without some of the
better-tested library functions included with the platform now.

(Edit: can't think of a sufficiently subtle off-by-1 error for a function that
does just this. Microsoft would never hire me.)

~~~
dhimes
I'm not an expert in C, but I would think that would die in an obvious fashion
if _domain_ had an odd number of chars.

------
ambition
Regular expression slip-up, maybe? Or, more likely, a weird bug in their
regular expression engine?

------
vaksel
how exactly did all those PHDs screw up the code to come up with that bug

------
Devilboy
This same problem used to plague notepad.exe - it mistakes the text for
unicode and processes 16 bits at a time instead of 8.

